# bad vibrations



## wife (Dec 29, 2013)

06 3.5 new tires and new vibration!! worse under accellaration and in left turns and when suspension is loaded or unloaded. balanced michelins twice and rotated no change


----------



## otto888man (Dec 30, 2013)

What vehicle?


----------



## wife (Dec 29, 2013)

06 altima sedan 96k axle? Right side motor mounts?


----------



## ajchester_19 (Dec 30, 2013)

wife said:


> 06 altima sedan 96k axle? Right side motor mounts?


Could be rear hubs.


----------



## otto888man (Dec 30, 2013)

Is the check engine light on? Try to torque load the engine. See if the vibrations is present. Be very careful when doing this procedure. Warm up the engine. Place your left foot in the brake pedal as hard as you can shft the car into drive with your right foot in the accelarator rev the engine to 2000 or 2500rpm. See if you can feel the vibrations. I REPEAT be very careful with this procedure. I am trying to isoate the problem. From your symptom it could be a bad balancing machine or out of calibration from the place you got your tires. Or it could be bad CV shafts but very unlikely.


----------



## wife (Dec 29, 2013)

At this point I will try anything. Thnx I have watched the engine while a friend applied torque to see how much motor movement was present. Vibration is worse when suspension is loaded or unloaded, and when acceleration or in left turns at speed. Wouldn't a bad tire or balance be present continuously? A pal thinks one axle has more free play than the other but no broken boots, and I can't afford incorrect diagnosis. I'm bout to swap tires and wheels with my supra to eliminate tire problem but not having much faith in that just process of elimination


----------



## wife (Dec 29, 2013)

And no check engine light. It has had a secondary timing chain replaced at 50 k


----------



## otto888man (Dec 30, 2013)

Are you gonna swap the tyres & rims from the supra to the Altima? I am leaning towards the wheels that are iproperly balanced or a bad balancing machine. You mentioned that the problem started when they replaced all 4 tyres.


----------



## otto888man (Dec 30, 2013)

tyres that are not balanced will only vibrate on certain speed.


----------



## wife (Dec 29, 2013)

Really? I always thought they would vibrate at any speed. Mine is smooth at 50 as long as your foot ain't on the fuel or your not going around a sweeping keft turn.l
Living in Tennessee in the country it gets lots of dips and turns and is very prominent at those times


----------



## otto888man (Dec 30, 2013)

what speed it is the most prominent? Be very careful while doing this. For example at 60. Shift into neutral see if the vibes goes away.


----------



## wife (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes I'm swapping the aftermarket wheels and tires from the supra tp the altima. The vibration was slightly present to me anyway not my wife who drives it daily before the new tires. 4 new michelins and it became much worse. Took it back and them rebalance them, no change. She went to knoxvile and said it was so loud she though the wheels were loose, but the more she drove the quoted they got!!! Women, whatever it is got much worse since I'd drove it last. Xmas day it was extreme vibration leading me to think it's getting worse


----------



## wife (Dec 29, 2013)

At first I feared the trans was going but shift points normal and it remains the same if you shift manually.hadn't hit neutral yet. Vibration is there at all speeds from take off until 70ish it clears up. But if you are rolling not under a load or in a corner or hill it's smooth as silk


----------



## otto888man (Dec 30, 2013)

But around 70sh when pressing the gas pedal is the vibration is still there? Swap the tyres & wheels see what happens. Now I am leaning more of the CV shafts as this confirms that when you apply torque on the CV's it will vibrate & will go away after you release the gas pedal..


----------



## otto888man (Dec 30, 2013)

Let me know how it turned out.


----------



## wife (Dec 29, 2013)

*Can't use those wheels*



otto888man said:


> Let me know how it turned out.


Well the bolt pattern was correct but the center hole was too small. Changing oil today and when I checked the trans fluid it was almost a quart low!!! Nasty dark smelling burnt. I'm scared. Nissan had done the lof the last few times and obviously didn't check the trans fluid, shift points are normal but the vibration continues. Only when accelerating. How do I correctly diagnose a bad axle? A tech I know got under it and with a pair of pliers held the axle at one side and moved the other, and said it had more play on one side than the other and it needed an axle. No broken boot and the amount of difference in play from side to side is minimal at best. Help, I can't just throw parts and don't trust this wet behind the ears tech. Tires are michelins and doubtfully to be out of balance, besides they have been rechecked.


----------



## otto888man (Dec 30, 2013)

First of all I would top up the right fluid in the transmission. Is this transmission a CVT? I agree with you , its not good just to throw in parts for no reason. It could still be improperly balanced tyres by a miscalbrated or out of calibration balancing machine. But the symptoms is pointing to the bad CV's. I would try to look for a friend who has tires that will fit into your Altima. Try this remove the wheels from the Altima & install it to the supra just to confirm its not the wheels. You mentioned that the bolt pattern is right just the centre hole is not right. Just to clarify, the tech said that the inner joint has more play than the outer joint in both of the CV the driver & the passenger?


----------



## wife (Dec 29, 2013)

the tech said it was a left side axle. but the vibration is on the right. the wife said it was much worse today more than likely due to the sub zero weather, stiff cold tires, cold trans fluid! all im saying is something aint right. going to make her drive the back up honda until i can correctly diagnose the problem


----------



## otto888man (Dec 30, 2013)

I would suggest if you can just install the tyres from the Altima to the Supra even for 2 hours. Drive it around see if the Supra vibrates with the Altima tyres installed. Let me know.


----------



## wife (Dec 29, 2013)

Sadly the supra is in a state of disrepair... So while it has good tires and wheels it isn't able to drive to test the altima wheels and tires. Amazing that since the ambient air temp. Has dropped below freezing, and then some, my wife says it vibrates so bad she refuses to drive it until I get it figured out. Women... Michelin makes good tires butipurchased a new 90,000 mile tire, that has tone an extremely hard tire compound to last that long!!! The tire dealer has agreed to look at the tires Thursday. Iwas disappointed to see they left old sticky. Weights on the wheels. I always removed all weights mounted tires and then balanced them accordingly. This will be corrected when I go back Thursday. They are going to rack it rebalance and road test the car. Personally I haven't drove it since Sunday when it was still warm outside. She says it much worse now that it has got cold here. Thnx for all the help and insight, stay tuned to see what we figured oit


----------



## otto888man (Dec 30, 2013)

Let me know. Maybe you have another friend who has an Altima?


----------



## wife (Dec 29, 2013)

So arter all this i took the car back to the tire store, had them recheck balance for a third time. Tires were not perfect and one failed the road force balance. Desperate to satisfy a customer they wanted to replace one tire, all had the same date code and I refused to be content with a sigle tire replacement, if one was bad likely more could be. Finally they agree to replace all 4, I'm watching the mount and balance process closely!! They bring out the 4 new Michelin defenders and the tech , who by now has become a friend so to speak, starts the process. First tire throws a red flag on the road force balance!! I have to hand it to this dude he must have broke down my tires and wheels 15 times. Let the air out rotate the tire on the wheel and try again. After several attempts 3 out of 4 passed his machines test the first one he tried would not. By now it's past closing time and he again calls the manager out. He explains that they have no more tires in stock to try. Now what kind of quality is this..? I told him I regreted buying this brand a d wasn't sure I even wanted them on the car. Hoping he would offer up a different brand I wouldn't care to have a cheaper tire if he had any that were round!! No dice, break down the tire and rotate in on the wheel again finally it passes his machines test. He says drive it tonite and if their is still a problem call him tomorrow tired and clearly frustrated I drove way. Hit the interstate praying started off better no vibration to speak of turned around headed for the house, as I hit the curvy stretch of road home and accelerated here we go again!!! Same vibration same symptoms only under acceleration worse in the curves and when climbing hills... I am so pissed. More confused now than before with the trouble getting the tires to balance I'm not sure if they are junky poor quality tires, or if the car has a problem. I do know one thing, my wife won't be happy until the problem is corrected and as I can't blame her, I also cant stand to listen her complaining about this issues. Frustrated Incorparated!!!!!! Open for suggestions. Tire store willing to replace the one problem tire again, but ifi it would help I'm so unsure.......fixing to lose my cool with this bs


----------



## otto888man (Dec 30, 2013)

Is the tire size for the Supra is the same as the Altima? If so, you can install the Supra spare tire & the Altima spare tyre in the front of the Altima & then take it for a spin see if the vibes goes away. Let me know.


----------

